# Σκουντράω-ώ



## ireney

Λοιπόν αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι για μετάφραση. Απλά είναι μια απορία που έχω από το Πανεπιστήμιο. Εγώ αυτή τη λέξη την ξέρω από παιδί και κανείς Πειραιώτης (απ' όσους έχω συναντήσει δηλαδή, δεν είμαι και ΤΟΣΟ κοινωνική πια!) δεν είχε πρόβλημα να καταλάβει τι εννοώ.

Όταν πήγα στο Παν/μιο σαν καλό κορίτσι που είμαι (*παύση για ..τσιγαρόβηχα*) οι μισές και βάλε συμφοιτήτριες μου με κοίταζαν σα χαζή.

Ερωτώ λοιπόν: Για σας σημαίνει κάτι; Κιαν ναι (ή όχι) η καταγωγή σας είναι πάνω ή κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι; Ρωτάω γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι είναι 'τοπικό' ιδίωμα'.


----------



## ics

Γειά σου Ειρήνη,
εγώ αν ακούσω σκουντράω θα καταλάβω σκουντάω...  
(ελπίζω να αποκαλύψεις αργότερα τι πραγματικα σημαίνει, ε; )



> είναι πάνω ή κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι;


ποιό αυλάκι;; δεν σε καταλαβαίνω!...


----------



## ireney

Κοίτα είναι κάτι μεταξύ σκουντάω και bump into something.

Τ' αυλάκι καλέ!!! Κάτω απ' τ'αυλάκι = Πελοπόννησος


----------



## skatoulitsa

Κι εγώ καταλαβαίνω "σκουντάω", αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ. Και είμαι από πάνω απ' τ' αυλάκι


----------



## modus.irrealis

Φόβαμαι μη πω καμμιά βλακεία, και για αυτό έκρυψα την απάντηση μου (you have to highlight the next line to see what I'm thinking).

Σαν με τα αβγά το πάσχα; ή με τα αυτοκίνητα;

Αυτό σκέφτηκα εγώ αλλά μπορεί και να σκέφτομαι για άλλη λέξη.


----------



## ireney

Ακριβώς! Μπράβο μόντους αυτό είναι. Δεν είναι ακριβώς σαν το σκουντάω, είναι κάπως πιο 'βίαιο', 'απότομο'.


----------



## Dimitris

Εμείς στη Σπάρτη λέμε επίσης μπουράω, το οποίο έχει περισσότερο την έννοια 
του κουτουλάω.Η μητέρα μου πολλές φορές αντί να με πει ξεροκέφαλο με λέει σκούντρο.Σκούντρος δηλαδή είναι κάποιος τόσο ισχυρογνόμων που αν και πέφτει(σκουντράει) πάνω σε εμπόδια συνεχίζει την ίδια πορεία.Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιείσει την ιδαιτερότητα αυτής της λέξης μέχρι που με αποκάλεσε μια φορά έτσι μπροστά σε δύο φίλους μου,επίσης Σπαρτιάτες ,στους οποίους  προκάλεσε  τρομερή  εντύπωση και από τοτε μου το κοπανάνε  συνέχεια.Νομίζω ότι δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη σκούντρος έξω από τους κύκλους της οικογένειάς μου.


----------



## ireney

Γειά σου Δημήτρη και καλώς ήρθες στο Wrf!  

Επιτέλους, κάποιος κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι! Χεχε. Ναι το έχω ακούσει και το μπουράω (ο μπαμπάς είναι από τη Μάνη και τα Λακωνικά ιδιώματα μου είναι γνωστά) αλλά το σκουντράω ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα ότι είναι αποκλειστικά "νότιο".

Να σου πω την αλήθεια ούτε εγώ το είχα ακούσει το σκούντρος αλλά είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλή λέξη!


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σας Ειρήνη κι άλλοι,

Τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω το thread αυτό, καλύτερα το καταλαβαίνω. Μόλις διάβασα το _Ζορμπά_ του Καζαντζάκη κι η λέξη (ή καμιά παρόμοια...μήπως η μέση φωνή είναι; ) φαίνεται μερικές φορές μέσα, κυρίως αφορά προπόσεις με ποτά, μα μια φορά κι αφορά πασχαλινά αυγά. Να δύο τρία αποσπάσματα:

--Κάνε υπομονή, κυρά μου, ως τη Λαμπρή, και θα φάμε κρέας. Και θα σκουντρήξουμε τα κόκκινα αυγά.

--Στην υγειά σου, Ζορμπά! Σκουντρήχτε!
.......Σκούντρηξαν, ο Μανόλακας έχυσε λίγες στάλες κρασί χάμω

[...] και τώρα, χαρούμενοι, πειναλέοι, έτρωγαν κι έπιναν, σκουντρώντας τα ποτήρια.

Εύχομαι ότι είχα ξαναδιαβάσει νωρύτερα αυτό το thread. Η λέξη λείπει κι απ' τα λεξικά μου κι έπρεπε να μαντέψω μόνος μου την έννοια της! Πάντως, η καταγωγή του Καζαντάκη είναι κάτω κάτω απ' τ' αυλάκι! 

(Ουφ, πολλά ελληνικά προσπάθησα να γράψω εδώ. Ελπίζω ότι μπορείτε να τα καταλάβετε!)


----------



## anthodocheio

Πολύ καλά Kevman!
Τώρα η σειρά μου.
Εγώ από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα δεν είχα ακούσει το σκουντράω μέχρι τώρα αλλά μου έκανε (σας λέω πριν δω το κρυφό μύνημα του Modus irrealis και τα υπόλοιπα) μου έκανε λοιπόν για κάτι μεταξύ σκουντάω και τσουνγκράω. Αυτή η δεύτερη μήπως για σας από "κάτω από το αυλάκι" δεν υπάρχει; Γιατί δεν την αναφέρει κανείς;


----------



## Dimitris

Το τσουγκράω το λέμε και εμείς.Για τα πασχαλινά αυγά και τα ποτήρια είναι το μόνο ρήμα που χρησιμοποιούμε.Επίσης όταν δύο άνθρωποι μαλώσουν και χαλάσουν τις σχέσεις τους λέμε "τα τσούγκρισαν".


----------

